# Finishing sauce



## bbrock (Apr 19, 2010)

Dose anyone have a good recipe for a finishing sauce for pulled pork? I would like to find a sauce that has very little heat. I like the heat put my family dose not. So if any one could help me out please do so. So a sauce that has a good taste is what I need. Thanks


----------



## jjw (Apr 19, 2010)

do you want it thick or thin, vinegary or tomatoe based, sweet?

if you have any prefernces to any of these falvors, then you can get a better idea of what a good sauce would be


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 19, 2010)

This sticky is a tried and true finishing sauce that was created a couple years ago:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=49892


----------



## bbrock (Apr 19, 2010)

A thin sweet base would be good


----------



## jjw (Apr 26, 2010)

ok, but how vinegary do you like it? because that will tell how much tomato vs vinegar ratio you want. if you dont want any tomato at all then the one sumo suggested should be good.

have you ever been to western kentucky? there is a good recipe on here for a western ky sauce that is thin and you could add sugar to make it sweeter. im in lexington, perhaps is there a sauce in the area you have tried that you like to model after?


----------

